# BMW Maintenance Plans



## tecthis (May 2, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know. If you are thinking of buying a maintenance plan for your bimmer, do it right now. There is a significant price increase coming in the next week or so. My dealer already upped their price early (6/1/2007), by $500!!! Which brought their price to $1895! If your dealer won’t budge on the price, call another, even if in a different state, it’s all the same. You should be able to get it for $1195 for 7 series. It extends maintenance for 2 years up to 100,000 miles. Call your dealer, they will tell you about the price increase.

thanks,
A...


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

Yep, that's how much I paid to extend mine to 6yrs/100k - $1,195 online with Bimmerfest discount.


----------



## RNummi (Feb 5, 2006)

*Web Address*

hat's the web address to get it online?


----------



## 540fan (Mar 1, 2007)

Paid $1195 last week at Hendrick BMW in North Carolina.


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

RNummi said:


> hat's the web address to get it online?


Here is the BF thread about it:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190773

Website where I purchased was http://www.twinkidneygrill.com
and discount code was "bimmerfest"

Peter


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

triple_sissy said:


> Here is the BF thread about it:
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190773
> 
> Website where I purchased was http://www.twinkidneygrill.com
> ...


Looks like the code might have been changed to "fest"

Peter


----------

